# Pen Testers



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Just wondering but what is a good one to use that is not to expensive, at work lately we've been splicing in boxes for the fan and light feeds for each room. We are starting to give power to the bathrooms in these rooms as they are still doing work in them and rather than people working in the dark the light is being provided. The Pen tester I am using is a fluke volt alert 1ac-a II and at times while the tip glows red on and off sometimes makes no sound. When I put it near a cable/wire with power it becomes a solid red. I'm just wondering is this normal for this type of pen or does this mean that perhaps it's on the way out and I should get a new one ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I use the same Fluke tick tracer. I've found it to be the best.

The problem is that you can't drop it, once you do it never works right.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

ah ok thanks, I've had this one for sometime now so was just wondering if that is a normal thing or not.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I just realized who I was talking to :laughing:

Long time no see :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a Santronics, model 3115.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah I dropped my Extech and it will respond when no electricity could possibly exist. It was fine before the drop. Time to buy a new one.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I got one of those Milwakee ones from depot and it has this big button on top that actually works. Its a cheap piece and I love it.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The problem is that you can't drop it, once you do it never works right.


 
I dropped mine from about 2 feet.

It quit working correctly after that.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> I got one of those Milwakee ones from depot and it has this big button on top that actually works. Its a cheap piece and I love it.


Ill 2nd this, Also has a very handy bright LED on it. (home depot in my area has a buy one get one free deal at the moment)


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I dropped mine from about 2 feet.
> 
> It quit working correctly after that.


So true. These things cannot withstand any sort of fall at all.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

undeadwiring said:


> Just wondering but what is a good one to use that is not to expensive, at work lately we've been splicing in boxes for the fan and light feeds for each room. We are starting to give power to the bathrooms in these rooms as they are still doing work in them and rather than people working in the dark the light is being provided. The Pen tester I am using is a fluke volt alert 1ac-a II and at times while the tip glows red on and off sometimes makes no sound. When I put it near a cable/wire with power it becomes a solid red. I'm just wondering is this normal for this type of pen or does this mean that perhaps it's on the way out and I should get a new one ?


You need to get out your owners manual. I've got one just like it and you can set it to beep with the light or just light only. If you hold the on button until the light starts flashing, the beep will be disabled. If you just momentarily hold the on button, you'll have the beeper and the light. I've use other brands but in my opinion, the Fluke is the best. The on and off flash means it's ready for use. The steady light/beep indicates the presence of voltage.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Press the button for a second to turn it on. Then it will beep and light.

Press the button for about 5 seconds to turn it on. Then it will only light, not beep.

If its not working like that, it's toast.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I use a Santronics, model 3115.


My vote also. The Santronics brand seems to last forever. I like these because there is no switch to break.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I just realized who I was talking to :laughing:
> 
> Long time no see :whistling2:


Yeah I know haven't seen you around in a while kind of like a reunion eh ?:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

varmit said:


> My vote also. The Santronics brand seems to last forever. I like these because there is no switch to break.


I need one that beeps. I often shove it into a receptacle or balance it on wires so that it's beeping until I go try flipping a switch or breaker and listen for it to stop. I know I could use a circuit tracer in some situations, but many times it's easier to use the tool I already have in my pocket. Plus I don't need to disconnect anything in a junction box like I would have to with a circuit tracer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

varmit said:


> My vote also. The Santronics brand seems to last forever. I like these because there is no switch to break.


I don't know how many times I've dropped mine. If I drop it hard enough to break it, that means it's in two or more pieces, not just non-functioning.


----------

